# Uber Rare Schwinn/elgin Collaberation 1 Of A Kind -4500.00 Bargain!



## bobcycles (Aug 1, 2016)

It's the Mash up of the century folks!

The Elgin Schwinn dream bike the BlackhawkPhantom!

Doesn't get any 'rarer' than this....

Won't last!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1951-schwin...924925?hash=item3d2122a9fd:g:PooAAOSwARZXmSRn


----------



## Parnold (Aug 1, 2016)

I love the dirt on the front fender!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Dipp'n in the Kool-Aid and don't know the flavor! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Dipp'n in the Kool-Aid and don't know the flavor! V/r Shawn



Acid flavor maybe or paint chips!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 2, 2016)

Too much glaucoma medication.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2016)

catfish said:


> Too much glaucoma medication.



Uber rare....hahaha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Aug 2, 2016)

Whenever is see the words collector item, collectors dream, etc., in a for sale ad,  it's always an overpriced pos, a misidentified overpriced item, or an overpriced  rusty wally world pos, or just so overpriced as to be laughable.....

When I saw this ad, i :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2016)

He'll be lucky to fetch $1500 right?


----------



## Ted Arnold (Aug 2, 2016)

Come on everyone, his lady painted her toenails, put on her best grey wife beater, AND he put in a bedliner for the photographer to do the professional shoot. Not to mention how many fancy guest towels were used to protect this gem.


----------



## morton (Aug 3, 2016)

from the ad:  "Extremely rare! Great piece for a man cave/ bar area, or even a restaurant with a simile theme!" Anyone know what a simile is?  Danish pastry?  Smiley?  Similar? (similar to what.....overpriced collector items?)  I'll bet the bike has good breaks and nice petals!


----------



## mike j (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm in luck, it's not too far from me. Guess I'll have to tear open the mattress now.


----------



## Ted Arnold (Aug 3, 2016)

mike j said:


> I'm in luck, it's not too far from me. Guess I'll have to tear open the mattress now.




Was at Goodwill near my home on Sunday, scored some great stuff, to re-sell at least, including a 50's Girl Scout first aid kit with a bunch of nice old hardware bits and pieces in it. Then I find a flat small envelope with shape and smell of folded money, but only had 2 nickels lol.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 3, 2016)

morton said:


> from the ad:  "Extremely rare! Great piece for a man cave/ bar area, or even a restaurant with a simile theme!" Anyone know what a simile is...




A simile is when you compare something to another to provide emphasis, like "smooth as a bag full of rocks."

Or in this case, "about as rare as a schwinn at walmart."


----------

